# First Timer With A Few Questions



## nooter99 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll start with a brief bio: I am a 48 yr old male living in Michigan USA. Did a fair amount of small game hunting when I was in my late teens and early twenties, mostly using shotguns (12 and 20 gauge) But haven't owned or fired anything in over 25 years. I have decided to purchase an air rifle and see if this is something I would enjoy doing as a hobby. Because I know virtually nothing about air rifles and the sport, I have spent the last several weeks on the internet researching and starting to learn about the subject. Now I'm ready to make my first purchase and get started! I think I've settled on a RWS 34 Panther. Initially, I plan to do mostly target shooting, indoors at about 10 meters, and outdoors at about 30-40 meters, and maybe some small game/varmit in the future. However, I do have a few questions before I dive in.

Are there any better options than the RWS 34 Panther in the same sort of price range?

Ammo: WOW! I had no idea there were so many choices. What do you guys recommend to start with for my purposes described above?

Scope: Again, looking for your expert opinions, preferably in the mid price range.

What would you recommend as "must have" purchases to get started?

What are some of the better websites for purchasing, general knowledge, forums (other than this one of course!) etc.

I guess that will be enough for now, but be warned, I'll be on here a lot from now on, asking all kinds of silly questions! Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I strongly suggest you join the straightshooters.com forum. There are tons of spring-piston gun gurus that will answer any question you may have. No bs talks, only business. RWS34 is a great starter rifle. Please join and we will walk you through the process. Click on Chat Room, read the rules, and register. It's a spring-piston gun oriented forum.

http://www.straightshooters.com/

Next is another great airgun forum but it is mostly PCP-oriented.

http://www.airgunadvice.net/

Two more are Airgunsofarizona and Pyramydair web-sites.

https://www.airgunsofarizona.com/
http://www.pyramydair.com/

AH


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Some good advice. Check out the GTA forums for even more information. http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/

I had a Panther with matched 3-9x scope and it was a good rifle. I gave it to a friend. I recently picked up a Panther with another scope... this time a rifle that had been turbo tuned. Boy, did that make a difference in smooth operation, smoother shooting and all around performance. Much improved...and the rifle before a tune was no slouch at all. Nice shooting made a bit smoother with a tune. You can shoot fine for years without a tune on these rifles. Good quality and good shooting German rifles. The tune can come later or never, as long as you are happy with the rifle.

I have a few more rifles that have been tuned and the difference is noticeable, a_fter_ spme experience. When I started out I probably would not have noticed much difference or appreciated it. Now I can tell the difference and prefer it.

Get shooting and start with Crosman Premier Hollow Points from WalMart(under $7.00 per 500). They are usually just fine for many rifles. Then after a tin or two through it try something like the JSB or H&N pellets. A bit of experience with one type will make comparisons much easier when you venture out with another pellet.

The Panther is a nice rifle. I took a file to the sharp edges of the stock under the cocking barrel. Smoothed them out a bit so they fit my hand better. Personal preference, nothing else. Just like it to fit me and how shoot.


----------



## Shadow Fox (Nov 15, 2011)

well i know whatevery body says but i got to tell you. me and several of my buddies have been shooting air guns for a couple years now i am 48 and just bought me a gamo shadow fox 1250 with the 1550 upgrade. And i am very pleased, it came with a scope. i had a little trouble getting it dailed in but no problem now. in my group we have a couple big cats and a couple wispers. we all bought the red head laser flashlight combo. the laser is a lot of fun the flashlight is a tactical light and is like daylight looking throught the scope. i all so have a benjerman pump and a made in chine off brand wich beleave it or not is a good gun just slow. we have been squirrel hunting and doing well. hope this was a help but there are a lot of good guns and everybody has an opion. have fun.


----------

